# san diego california, looking to adopt two adolescent male rats



## Reitanna (Jan 8, 2016)

I've always gotten my pets at petco, but the problem is is that I never know how old they are. many of the things you hear about adopting from pet stores have never seemed true to me, but regardless, I'd like to try adopting from a breeder this time. as much as I'd love to rescue an older rat, we are not in the right situation to do so, since we just lost a rat today, leaving his brother behind. whether or not tommy will eventually take to two new boys is not the issue, it's that, when tommy goes (which should be soon because he's around three years of age), then the one I just adopted needs to already be familiar with the second rat, hence why I adopt pairs that have always spent time in the same cage. I know the process of introducing new rats to old ones, and I know it doesn't always work out, so yeah. I think tommy is the type to welcome new friends since he was the submissive rat between him and his brother. still, anything could happen.

I'm looking to adopt two males, preferably medium rats, and preferably as young as they're allowed to be adopted out (I like nice, long relationships with my babies). as I stated before, I have one rat, male, medium size, fancy, and rather old, though he still has LOTS of energy. he honestly acts like a baby. I have a critter nation habitat cage with two floors that can be separated if tommy ends up not getting along with the new babies, and I also have a completely separate cage to keep the babies quarantined until it's time to start the introduction process. I feed my rats lab blocks, not mixed food, and they drink the same water that I do; filtered, NOT from the sink. I also have a vet close to my home that specializes in rats; she helped treat Sammy and tommy's lice that they got from a wooden toy. T_T we now know to freeze wooden toys before giving them to the rats. I had Sammy and tommy since December, 2014, and they were not quite that young when I brought them home. my boyfriend and I love rats very much, neither of us smoke or drink, and we have no other pets. um... I'm not sure what other information to provide.

I know looking for breeders can be risky, but I've read the red flags section, and I TRIED going to that site, black wolf rattery or whatever, but it's all in Japanese, and I can't figure out how to translate it. I'd prefer someone who is decently close to Poway, just because I know riding in a car can frighten ratties of all ages. this is my first time adopting from a breeder, so I want to make sure I'm adopting from a GOOD one, not someone who is shady. I hope to hear from someone who can help me out.

DO note that, when I meet said breeder, I will be with my boyfriend who might do most of the talking. I suffer from social anxiety disorder, so I have problems around strangers. I tend to do better when animals are involved, though. I can actually look my vet in the eyes for a prolonged period of time. XD so yeah, me being quiet and shy is NOT a sign of me being a shady owner, I consider my pets as children.


----------



## katorres (Feb 24, 2017)

There are quite a few in San Diego. Phoenix Rising, Squeakin' Pups, and Midway Rattery are a few that I know of. PXR and MR are closed right now due to the Seoul virus, and SP is currently testing their stock. SP is a new breeder, but I have three girls from her and their temperaments are great. I've also gotten rats from PXR. They were very shy and one died quite young, but idk if that was a fluke.


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

You could also adopt from New Life Sanctuary. I've gotten all four of my boys from them and love them. You'd be doing a great thing to give these rats a great home, they were rescued from labs and would have been put down except this sanctuary stepped in and saved their lives. They always need new people to adopt and happen to have some cute ones right now, usually white rats, but right now the have a bunch of multi colored ones. The last two we got from them they even had the onsite vet neutered them for us for free prior to giving them to us. Their sanctuary is about an an hour and a half from San Diego. If you want their info you can either look them up on line or I can give you my contacts name and number there if you'd like to chat with them. They are obviously super nice and helpful. Private message me if you want more information...

Thanks,

Jason


----------

